# Odd ***** Bubble on top of Aquarium Lid??



## rienonme (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been having an odd spell of fish dying recently, and have been continually checking my water levels, which are all fine, no nitrates, good PH, ammonia levels fine. Despite this my fish keep dying, so when adding something into my tank today, I took the lid off and discovered a large brown/yellow gooey, bubbly mass glued to the top. I was appalled. My main question is, what is this, and could it be the cause of my recent fish deaths?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you take a picture of it? It would be really helpful if you could get a picture of it and post it, so we can see what you mean. 

How large was it? Did it look like possibly a batch of snail eggs? Could it be some type of mold?


----------



## rienonme (Aug 18, 2011)

Links: 291695_10150748896765467_723470466_20169320_782540_o | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
287265_10150748896780467_723470466_20169321_6046776_o | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


*I put them temporarily up on my flickr.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Some of it is most definitely mold. I would use some bleach to clean it. Then using some water treated with Prime, i'd clean it again to remove any residual bleach. You might also consider removing the fish and doing a full cleaning of the tank, if that's possible.


----------



## rienonme (Aug 18, 2011)

could that be the reason for my sudden fish deaths?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, because mold is toxic.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

wat the *** clean that !!! lol


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

pairenoid said:


> wat the *** clean that !!! lol


 Could you refrain from using the F bomb please?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

pairenoid said:


> wat the *** clean that !!! lol


We have minors that use this forum. Please refrain from using this kind of language.


----------

